# surprise dawn



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here you go dawn I figured you were a nut and loosing your vegetables
This is the pulled chuckie I did this weekend










oh the smoker


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL, Thanks Mark!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like it will need TLC in a few spots but looks good overall.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 23, 2009)

I found a thread on another site on restoring the New Braunfels Bandera, here is the link to it, it may be helpful...
*http://tinyurl.com/ksb3mb*


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks, Paul.  I'll keep that in mind for when the time comes to work on it.


----------



## eaglewing (Sep 23, 2009)

So you finally found one Dawn??... Awesome.


----------

